# Welches elektrisch verstellbare Schreibtischgestell?



## ToflixGamer (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich habe mir überlegt, zum Zocken und Surfen etwas mehr zu stehen, um meinem Rücken und meinem Nacken auf Dauer was gutes zu tun. 

Nun hab ich mich schon etwas auf Amazon umgeschaut, natürlich auch Ikea gesehen, etc. 
Ich kann mich aber nicht so Recht entscheiden, was am sinnvollsten ist.

Folgende habe ich mir rausgesucht:

1. Flexispot E5B (https://www.amazon.de/Flexispot-Höh...qid=1564524714&s=gateway&sprefix=höhen&sr=8-5)

2. Boho Möbelwerkstatt Basic Line (https://www.amazon.de/boHo-möbelwer...id=1564524848&s=gateway&sprefix=höhen&sr=8-11)

3. StandXT (https://www.amazon.de/StandXT-Höhen...s=gateway&sprefix=schreibtischgestell&sr=8-14)

Grundsätzlich am Besten der dreien gefällt mir das Modell von Boho Möbelwerkstatt. Händler aus Deutschland, Telefonsupport... Das ist schon was feines. 

Und Bekant bzw. Idasen - für mich die "schlechtesten Möglichkeiten", weil wohl relativ wackelig und dazu auch keine Memory-Funktion. 

Hat da irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit einen von den beiden? 

Der Flexispot ist relativ beliebt, wird auf YouTube oft Reviewed und scheint ganz gut zu sein...
Schreibtischplatte hab ich mit einer Linnmon-Platte bereits da.

Ach ja, so eine Schreibtischerhöhung hab ich mir bereits überlegt. Leider wiegt mein Monitor (AOC AGON AG322QC4) schon extrem viel (knapp 11-12kg) und da wird's dann echt knapp...


----------



## basti123 (30. Mai 2020)

Hi,

darf ich fragen für welches Modell du dich letztlich entschieden hast und ob du weiterhin zufrieden bist?

Dankeschön und schönes Wochenende.


----------

